
Doctors Could Use Snot Instead of Blood for Diagnostics–Why Don’t They? - sageabilly
http://motherboard.vice.com/read/doctors-could-use-snot-instead-of-blood-for-diagnostics-why-dont-they
======
jack9
The article puts forth a couple paltry reasonings. First, there's a shortage
of tooling. Second, there's no existing standards for collection/analysis/etc.
Neither of these attack the real problems that immediately spring to mind and
are the basis for having no standards or tooling. What if you have little to
no mucus available? What if the mucus is unknowingly tainted? (as it's for
filtering and catching things)

Blood makes much more sense because it's a relatively well regulated and pure
substance. Anything that got in your body and is circulating, isn't an
external contaminant.

